

Startup to launch after Secret London Facebook group amasses 180,000 - klimchitsky
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/02/07/startup-to-launch-after-secret-london-facebook-group-amasses-180000/

======
klimchitsky
MetaStartups. The first word that comes to mind. Really. Why bother applying
to Y Combinator and go through all the mess of first months of the startup
building process, if you just pick a bright idea, click a few buttons, and
here you go -- soon you've got a working platform gathering hundreds of
thousands of users? At the end you could just easily migrate with all your
audience to your own domain, and tadaaaam... Sequoia Capital guys, where are
you?

And what about Facebook itself? Why not provide a toolkit for startup
builders? Like, you know, Google with all its cloud computing and tools for
site owners, but only in this case for startupers. Inhouse startups. What
could it be? So, you've got a platfor, with hosting, audience, tools for
advertising. Actually, if only Facebook provided an opportunity to do server-
side programming, so that a group (or whatever else it would be called) could
deliver web services, not via this clumsy embedded applications, but directly,
and also an opportunity to do your own advertising (of course, some share will
go to Facebook), here you're done!

